# Hex Hatch On The Au Sable River!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Hex Hatch started going on Fathers Day this year in the warmer sections of the Au Sable and have been going well since! Of late all the sections from Grayling to Mio that hold these bugs have been going pretty good. Need that heat to come back now and hopefully can fish this awesome hatch another week or two. Here are some of our better ones so far - love the Au Sable River!








June 16th









June 17









June 18th









June 19th


















June 22


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish. Temps dropping into the 30's may push things back a bit. They'll slow down the mosquito's too!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Nice bunch of fish. Temps dropping into the 30's may push things back a bit. They'll slow down the mosquito's too!


Yes cold the last couple nights and have slowed down the bugs. Still been very good fishing and should just keep this hatching going longer!!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Those Hex keep hatching on the Au Sable! The cool weather of late has been ideal to keep this hatch going without super heavy blow out hatches. Here is our best one so far this year!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, great fish. My kid had his first experience last night with a pod of risers and having to pick out just one. His frustration was something to see. I got schooled by a nice fish that started going behind me and down, less than a rod length away. I didn't wait long enough on the hook set with such a short line. We had duns between 9:30 and 10 and got a couple in the daylight. Always fun when that happens.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I was up on the AS early last week for a couple eventful nights. The hex flies were emerging for very brief hatches lasting just 15 minutes or so. Got a 21"er the second night, though my buddy's photographic skills proved challenging.

Went back up on Friday night with my son. Air temp dropped into the 30s, and we might have seen a dozen big flies sail by all night. A few fish were hitting the surface for something, but I couldn't get them to my line. Lost a half dozen flies trying to get them in close to the wood they were feeding from. We ended up calling it at midnight with some very cold feet...


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

DLHirst said:


> I was up on the AS early last week for a couple eventful nights. The hex flies were emerging for very brief hatches lasting just 15 minutes or so. Got a 21"er the second night, though my buddy's photographic skills proved challenging.
> 
> Went back up on Friday night with my son. Air temp dropped into the 30s, and we might have seen a dozen big flies sail by all night. A few fish were hitting the surface for something, but I couldn't get them to my line. Lost a half dozen flies trying to get them in close to the wood they were feeding from. We ended up calling it at midnight with some very cold feet...


Yes it was so cold out for July a few nights ago!! Heat is coming back today and hopefully there are still some bugs to hatch.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Wow, great fish. My kid had his first experience last night with a pod of risers and having to pick out just one. His frustration was something to see. I got schooled by a nice fish that started going behind me and down, less than a rod length away. I didn't wait long enough on the hook set with such a short line. We had duns between 9:30 and 10 and got a couple in the daylight. Always fun when that happens.


You guys get them the other night? That was a pretty good spinner fall!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

MichiganStreamside said:


> You guys get them the other night? That was a pretty good spinner fall!


Not many bugs where we were, probably needed to get down lower after those cool nights. Had a few sporadic risers but nobody steady. I'll be back for one last shot someplace on Wednesday.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Wish I could join you. I got the itch to go back soon, but work tells me otherwise. The Manistee might be the last best chance now. Good luck where ever you fish.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Fished last night near 72. Very light hatch just after 10...very light as in I saw a bug passing every couple minutes or so. A few risers, caught two, one of which was a shade over 18". That made the night. Stayed till almost midnight, but the fun was over by roughly 10:40. Don't know what the cool weather tonight will bring, but I didn't come up here to sit in my tent.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

We had a heavy spinner fall last night but fish did not feed so well until clouds came in late night and got rid of moon. Found a few nice trout rising and this big beautiful rainbow! Weather is not looking so good for the next couple nights.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Beauty rainbow. Tom texted me that there were bugs on Monday in the corner where I like to sit. Think I'll give that big guy under the tree one more chance to make a fool of me.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

'big beautiful rainbow' is an accurate description!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice Browns, Kelly; but the Rainbows are absolutely stunning! Got me thinking of November already. :lol: They are all great, but the Bows are the true gems of the river - until you find some Specs, way upstream.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Nice Browns, Kelly; but the Rainbows are absolutely stunning! Got me thinking of November already. :lol: They are all great, but the Bows are the true gems of the river - until you find some Specs, way upstream.


Thanks! Big browns are favorites but those wild rainbows of the upper river are very cool. November is not that far off and always love that month in the lower river and BIG rainbows!!

Heat is coming back and should have some more hex hatch coming the next few days.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Heat is coming back and should have some more hex hatch coming the next few days.


No doubt it will and the fish are responding well to the decrease in pressure. Nice Iso spinner fall on Wed. night with mid to upper teen fish rising confidently in the 63 degree water. They really seem to be fighting extra hard this year with the cooler temps and aggressively taking dries. No reason not to have caught a couple of nice fish before the hex come, and if they don't come you can make an early night of it or explore some new water with other night techniques. Can't wait to get back up and do some mousin'. Of course I'll carry a couple of hex for the rest of the summer because you never know.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

its been a fantastic hex season and will continue to be for quite some time
Lots of water in the area that hasent even started yet.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Still finding a few hex left to hatch and a big trout to feed on them!










Almost time to break out the mouse and frog patterns for some continued night time big trout action!


----------

